# wolne podreczniki czyli "poronione pomysly" PO

## wodzik

podczas przegladania newsow trafilem na taka strone: klik

ogolnie strasdznie ciekawa jest opinia pod tekstem. nie wiem czy to opinia zycia warszawy, czy moze jakiegos wydawnictwa, ale calkiem trafne spostrzezenia. np:

 *Quote:*   

> Wiele dzieci będzie wolało ładnie wydane, kolorowe książki ze zdjęciami, których wygląd zachęca do przeglądania.

 

przeciez oczywiste ze lepiej kupic dziecku kolorowa ksiazeczke w ktorej bedzie moglo sobie przegladac obrazki. przeciez powszechnie wiadomo ze jesli juz kiedys powstana wolne podreczniki beda to zwykle pliki tekstowe wydrukowane na srednej jakosci drukarce i skserowane 100 razy na kiepskim kserze. poza_tym calkiem fajne jest tlumaczenie ile ludzi potrzeba na stworzenie takiej ksiazki. przeciez to caly sztab ludzi. jak oni by sie w ogole dogadali na odleglosc. nie mowiac juz o problemie grafikow. przeciez tylko idiota chcial by tworzyc grafiki za darmo. nie mowiac juz ze potrzebna by byla korekta, bo przeciez te 100-1000 ludzi przegladajacy ksiazke moze nie zauwazyc wszystkich bledow, wiec koniecznie trzeba zatrudnic czlowieka od sprawdzania bledow. wiadomo przeciez ze tacy kosztuja mnostwo kasy, bo kto by chcial to robic za darmo. a w dodatku poprawa takich bledow w przypadku wolnych ksiazek musiala by byc bardzo klopotliwa. oczywiscie tworzenie ksiazki to olbrzymia sprawa i wielkie koszta. mnostwo roboty. nawet nie ma co tego porownywac do systemow operacyjnych z tych ich prymitywna grafika, prostota i tanioscia wykonania takiego. nie mowiac juz ze do powstania systemu operacyjnego wystarczy 1-2 osoby.

a tak serio co o tym myslicie. bo wydaje mi sie ze ludzie po prostu nie rozumieja idei otwartego czegokolwiek. mysla ze to musi byc gorsze i na odpier****. mysle ze wynika to z tego, ze wiekszosc ludzi nie pomysli nawet ze mogla by zrobic cos za darmo, zeby wszyscy z tego korzystali..

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Johnny_Bit

IMO najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby wprowadzenie jednego podręcznika na cały kraj do danego przedmiotu. Podręcznik ten byłby własnością szkoły i wypożyczany uczniom nawet za symboliczną opłatę. Warunkiem przyjęcia podręcznika byłaby jego pełność merytoryczna. W takim przypadku ludzie nie musieli by co chwila kupować podręczników i tak co najmniej tandetnych.

Swoją drogą jestem dopiero studentem i wszystkie książki swoje jeszcze pamiętam (jako tako, ale zawsze). Zauważyłem pewną prawidłowość: im podręcznik droższy tym więcej grafik i zdjątek wyrwanych kompletnie z kontekstu, powodujących że podręcznik był prawie nieczytelny a w dodatku bardziej kiepski. Najbardziej szlak mnie trafiał przy książkach do matematyki bardziej kolorowych niż podręcznik do plastyki. Tak więc bullshit z tymi kolorowymi książkami bo to one są najgorsze. Książki powinny być tak dopracowane aby dobrze i przyjemnie przekazywać treść a nie odwracać uwage od tego jak źle jest napisany.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mirekm

Zwróć uwagę, do czego to to wszystko zmierza. Za czasów komuny, komuchy wykształciły sobie społeczeństwo i trzeba powiedzieć otwarcie, że poziom nauczania w tamtych czasach w Polsce był jednym z najlepszych w Europie. I do czego doprowadzili, że społeczeństwo im "nakopało do ..". Dlatego ci co przyszli po nich poszli po rozum do głowy i postanowili to zmienić (oczywiście możliwe jest inne wytłumaczenie, do władzy dorwały się matoły i zaczęły kształtować oświatę na swój obraz i podobieństwo). Efekt jest taki, że poziom nauczania i podręczników leci na pysk z roku na rok (coraz większe ceny, coraz więcej obrazków i coraz mniej treści). 

I o ile jeszcze kilka/kilkanaście lat temu polscy specjaliści byli cenieni na świecie za swoją fachowość (naprawdę wyróżniali się na tle innych nacji), to teraz się to zmienia. Co będzie za parę lat?

Wielu nauczycieli widzi co się dzieje i dlatego powstała ta inicjatywa. Uważam, że bardzo dobrze, że powstała i oby się rozwinęła.

Mówiąc krótko, podręczniki powinn zawierać absolutne minimum "obrazków", bo te tylko rozpraszają ucznia, zamiast skupiać się na treści skupia sie on na obrazkach.

----------

## wodzik

co do tych nieszczesnych obrazkow, przyznam sie ze jestem wzrokowcem i lubie jak w ksiazce jest sporo obrazkow. oczywiscie z sensem a nie o dupie maryni, oderwanych od tresci. jednak najbardziej dziwi mnie podejscie ludzi, ze dzieci wola kolorowe ksiazki, a przeciez wolne podreczniki nie moga miec obrazkow, bo graficy kosztuja. jesli sobie pomyslimy ile by trzeba zaplacic za prace grafikow przy linuksie (choc by taki oxygen w kde). gdyby ci ludzie pracowali dla microsoftu, czy aple z pewnoscia zrobienie takiego czegos by sporo kosztowalo. ale na tym polega idea wolnego czegokolwiek, ze ludzie robia to za darmo. nie mam pojecia dlaczego ludzie mysla ze zrobienie grafiki na odpowiednim poziomie za darmo dla ksiazki, czy choc by samej ksiazki, jest takim wielkim problemem i musi duzo kosztowac... co do wydawnict to rozumiem ich wypowiedzi, bo w koncu dla nich to spora konkurencja, jeli by sie udalo, ale to ze ludzie wypowiadaja sie w taki sposob swiadczy o calkowitym niezrozumieniu sprawy. tak samo jak podejscie ze takie ksiazki beda gorsze merytorycznie. przeciez musza byc zaakceptowane przez men tak samo jak inne podreczniki. w dodatku sa tworzone przez ludzi ktorzy z wlasnej woli chca sie tym zajac. wg. mnie swiadczy to o ich pasji i chceci nauczenia kogos czegos. te ksiazki w zalozeniu maja byc tworzone przez ludzi ktorzy ucza tych przedmiotow, wiec oni wlasnie moga najlepiej dobrac tresci merytoryczne i taki ich sposob przedstawienia, zeby najlepiej trafily one do dzieci. i prawde mowiac wole zeby podrecznik ulozyl ktos, kto codziennie pracuje z dziecmi, niz jakis profesor, ktory ostatni raz mial doczynienia z tym materialem (lub sam go uczyl) 20/50 lat temu.

----------

## stach

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> Zwróć uwagę, do czego to to wszystko zmierza. Za czasów komuny, komuchy wykształciły sobie społeczeństwo i trzeba powiedzieć otwarcie, że poziom nauczania w tamtych czasach w Polsce był jednym z najlepszych w Europie. I do czego doprowadzili, że społeczeństwo im "nakopało do ..". Dlatego ci co przyszli po nich poszli po rozum do głowy i postanowili to zmienić (oczywiście możliwe jest inne wytłumaczenie, do władzy dorwały się matoły i zaczęły kształtować oświatę na swój obraz i podobieństwo). Efekt jest taki, że poziom nauczania i podręczników leci na pysk z roku na rok (coraz większe ceny, coraz więcej obrazków i coraz mniej treści). 
> 
> I o ile jeszcze kilka/kilkanaście lat temu polscy specjaliści byli cenieni na świecie za swoją fachowość (naprawdę wyróżniali się na tle innych nacji), to teraz się to zmienia. Co będzie za parę lat?
> 
> Wielu nauczycieli widzi co się dzieje i dlatego powstała ta inicjatywa. Uważam, że bardzo dobrze, że powstała i oby się rozwinęła.
> ...

 

Całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam. Widzę na tych samych falach nadajemy  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> IMO najlepszym rozwiązaniem było by wprowadzenie jednego podręcznika na cały kraj do danego przedmiotu. Podręcznik ten byłby własnością szkoły i wypożyczany uczniom nawet za symboliczną opłatę.

 

Mylisz się, nie dość ze na nauczanie monopol ma MEN to jeszcze chcesz wprowadzić jeden podręcznik !. A gdzie wolność wyboru, nawet w stopniu ograniczonym ?

Poza_tym, sytuacja gdy wprowadzany byłby jeden podręcznik jest korupcjogenna. Łatwo sobie wyobrazić jak długie kolejki zainteresowanych wydawców itp. byłyby do urzędników wybierających jedyny słuszny podręcznik.

Argumentów przeciw takiemu rozwiązaniu jest więcej.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Rysh

Moim zdaniem powinno być kilka odpowiedników jednej książki. np:

- Kolorowa z masą obrazków (jakiegoś wydawnictwa - droga)

- Kolorowa z małą ilością obrazków (innego wydawnictwa - tania)

- Kolorowa tylko z obrazkami do tematu (eKsiążka - darmowa)

- Sam tekst (także eKsiążka - darmowa)

Wtedy rodzice mieli by wolnośc wyboru... Ktoś ma kase to niech kupuje te drogie, a kto nie to nikt ich nie będzie zmuszał do wydania 50 zł za książke... 

W końcu każda książka jest taka sama (inaczej opisane). Dodatkowym plusem eKsiążek to że dzieci nie będą musiały targać 10 kg na plecach, wystarczą 3-4 strony z każdej książki + jakieś ćwiczenia.

----------

## 13Homer

Książek powinno być tyle, ile wydawnictwa chciałyby wydać. Powinno to zależeć tylko i wyłącznie od rynku. Najwyraźniej tęsknicie do czasów, gdy jakiś urzędas decydował o tym, jakie i ile butów należy wyprodukować, ile i jakich parasolek itd. Książki powinny być dostosowane do poziomu uczniów (nie: "dzieci chodzących do szkoły", ale "dzieci nauczanych", kto powiedział, że uczyć się można tylko w szkole? Zdajecie sobie sprawę, że w Polsce też można uczyć swoje własne dzieci w domu? Inna sprawa, że takie dziecko musi później zdać egzamin przed jakąś komisją..) - jedni będą mieli podręczniki tylko pobieżnie traktujące historię Polski, inne szczegółowe aż do bólu, wedle uznania.

Wy najwyraźniej checie, żeby wszyscy byli tacy sami (jeśli jedna osoba jest dużo zdolniejsza od drugiej, to w którą stronę będzie wyrównanie poziomu?). Po co komuś, kto chce pracować jako mechanik samochodowy znajomośc literatury? Pewne minimum owszem, w młodym wieku, ale na poziomie szkoły średniej, która kształci na mechaników?

A ilustracje mogą sobie być, może ich nie być, to rodzice powinni decydować o tym, z czego uczy się ich dziecko. W USA zrobili kiedyś badania dotyczące wojny w Wietnamie. Okazało się, że prawie wszyscy badani pamiętali i oceniali tylko "obrazki z telewizji", typu wioska niszczona napalmem, uciekające dzieci czy tp. większość ludzi jest wzrokowcami, więc lepiej pamiętają obrazki, a nie treść, jak się dziecku da książkę z obrazkami, to obrazki zapamiętają, ale treść szybko wywietrzeje (ja z historii niewiele pamiętam, a z literatury to w zasadzie same nazwiska).

----------

## pancurski

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> kto powiedział, że uczyć się można tylko w szkole? Zdajecie sobie sprawę, że w Polsce też można uczyć swoje własne dzieci w domu? Inna sprawa, że takie dziecko musi później zdać egzamin przed jakąś komisją..) - 

 

To tak zwana edukacja domowa czyli home schooling, bardzo popularna w krajach anglosaskich, jako ciekawostke podam, że w USA w ten sposób uczy się ponad 2 mln dzieci...niestety w Polsce nie jest tak różowo, na edukacje w ten sposób prowadzoną zgodę musi wydać dyrektor szkoły, a nie są to jedyne problemy do przeskoczenia.

Mnie ten problem (z rozpoczęciem nauki przez syna) czeka za pare lat i przyznam, że ciągnie mnie do wspomnianej formy edukacji....czy to będzie wtedy możliwe...nie_wiadomo.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mirekm

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Książek powinno być tyle, ile wydawnictwa chciałyby wydać. Powinno to zależeć tylko i wyłącznie od rynku. 

 

Jakież marnotrastwo papieru, energii i pracy ludzkiej. Już nie wspomnę o ilości bubli i dziadostwa na rynku. 

Jeżeli każdy będzie myślał tak jak ty, to za parę lat nie będzie gdzie żyć na tej planecie.

To jest właśnie problem, że kształci się coraz więcej darmozjadów (czyt. ekonomistów), którzy zakładają, że świat jest z gumy i każdą ilość towaru (nie ważne jak badziewnego) się upchnie, którzy patrzą gdzie i na kim zrobić oszczędności. Efekt jest taki, że jakość produktów jest coraz gorsza, jest ich coraz więcej, a społeczeństow coraz biedniejsze. System jako całość nie zdaje egzaminu. 

 *Quote:*   

> Wy najwyraźniej checie, żeby wszyscy byli tacy sami (jeśli jedna osoba jest dużo zdolniejsza od drugiej, to w którą stronę będzie wyrównanie poziomu?). Po co komuś, kto chce pracować jako mechanik samochodowy znajomośc literatury? Pewne minimum owszem, w młodym wieku, ale na poziomie szkoły średniej, która kształci na mechaników?

 

Dlatego są ogólniaki, technika, oraz zawodówki. Jak ktoś jest mniej zdolny (a najczęściej nie ma ochoty się uczyć) to zawsze może wybrać tę ostatnią. Nie ma problemu.

Natomiast co do problemu równania do najgorszych to tutaj jest pole do popisu dla nauczyciela, jeżeli nauczycielowi się chce, to da się zrobić (wiem o czym mówię, bo sam tak miałem na wybranych przedmiotach w podstawówce, a było to dosyć dawno i jeszcze za komuny). 

 *Quote:*   

> W USA zrobili kiedyś badania dotyczące wojny w Wietnamie. Okazało się, że prawie wszyscy badani pamiętali i oceniali tylko "obrazki z telewizji", typu wioska niszczona napalmem, uciekające dzieci czy tp. większość ludzi jest wzrokowcami, więc lepiej pamiętają obrazki, a nie treść, jak się dziecku da książkę z obrazkami, to obrazki zapamiętają, ale treść szybko wywietrzeje (ja z historii niewiele pamiętam, a z literatury to w zasadzie same nazwiska).

 

Poziom nauczania w USA jest bardzo niski, zatem wcale mnie to nie dziwi. Ale czy to ma oznaczać, że mamy do nich wyrównać?

Czyżbyśmy nie mieli własnych tradycji i lepszych metod, że koniecznie musimy czerpać od tych najgorszych?

----------

## pancurski

 *mirekm wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   Książek powinno być tyle, ile wydawnictwa chciałyby wydać. Powinno to zależeć tylko i wyłącznie od rynku.  
> 
> Jakież marnotrastwo papieru, energii i pracy ludzkiej. Już nie wspomnę o ilości bubli i dziadostwa na rynku.

 

Jesteś w błędzie, na rynku jest określona ilość ksiązek, regulowana przez prawa popytu i podaży.

Więcej wydawnictw oznacza, że będzie na rynku większa konkurencja (więc dla konsumenta końcowego korzyść ogromna) i nie oznacza, że pojawi się wiecej makulatury.

Co do bubli i dziadostwa, to tutaj rynek również zadziała. Jeśli nadal jednak będą buble i dziadostwo, to dlatego, że są chętni na tego typu "dobra"  :Smile: 

Czy należy im tego zabronić ?

Piszesz o marnotrastwie energii i pracy ludzkiej. Podam analogie linuksową. Jak wiadomo systemów jest wiele, każdy ma plusy i minusy. W ich rozwój wkładane jest wiele pracy, energii i zdolności ludzkich. Dlaczego nie krzyczysz, że dzieje się jakaś niesprawiedliwość ? Przecież lepiej by było skoncentrować te zasoby do realizacji jendego celu. Tym bardziej, że jest to praca w ogromnej ilości przypadków za free.

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> Jeżeli każdy będzie myślał tak jak ty, to za parę lat nie będzie gdzie żyć na tej planecie.

 

Jeśli wszyscy myśleli by jak Ty, wszędzie było by tak samo. Mieszkalibyśmy w jednym wielkim getcie, bez możliwości przeniesienia się i zmiany na lepsze. A w skrajnym wypadku zmiany na gorsze, jeśliby znaleźli się chętni.   :Twisted Evil: 

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> Poziom nauczania w USA jest bardzo niski, zatem wcale mnie to nie dziwi. Ale czy to ma oznaczać, że mamy do nich wyrównać?
> 
> Czyżbyśmy nie mieli własnych tradycji i lepszych metod, że koniecznie musimy czerpać od tych najgorszych?

 

Gadanie o niskim poziomie nauczania w USA jest niefortunne.  Zauważ ile nagród naukowych (w tym Nobli) zgarniają właśnie osoby pracujące na amerykańkich uniwersytetach i innych ośrodkach. Jestem gotów powiedzięć, że liczba tych nagród może wynosić nawet 80 %

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Mi pomysł z wolnymi podręcznikami wydaje się bardzo ciekawy, jednak nie wróżę mu najłatwiejszej drogi do sukcesu. Wydawcy i księgarze staną okoniem i pociągną za sobą rządzących. W końcu wchodzi tu w rachubę duża kasa. Ważne jednak aby rozwijała się ta inicjatywa - powoli, ale na pewno uda się zdobyć część rynku.  :Smile: 

 *pancurski wrote:*   

>  *mirekm wrote:*   Poziom nauczania w USA jest bardzo niski, zatem wcale mnie to nie dziwi. Ale czy to ma oznaczać, że mamy do nich wyrównać?
> 
> Czyżbyśmy nie mieli własnych tradycji i lepszych metod, że koniecznie musimy czerpać od tych najgorszych? 
> 
> Gadanie o niskim poziomie nauczania w USA jest niefortunne.  Zauważ ile nagród naukowych (w tym Nobli) zgarniają właśnie osoby pracujące na amerykańkich uniwersytetach i innych ośrodkach. Jestem gotów powiedzięć, że liczba tych nagród może wynosić nawet 80 %

  Poziom edukacji, a nagrody za osiągnięcia naukowe to dwie różne rzeczy. Tam po prostu jest kasa na badania, a u nas nie. Zauważ, że nawet przy słabej wiedzy ogólnej społeczeństwa znajdzie się mały odsetek ludzi, którzy będą świetnymi specjalistami - jeżeli dasz im kasę na badania to zgarną gromadę nagród i dokonają wspaniałych rzeczy. Niestety w dzisiejszych czasach ciężko zabłysnąć w nauce bez pieniędzy - większość rzeczy, które można zauważyć gołym okiem została już zauważona - do innych potrzeba cholernie drogiego sprzętu.  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> Jakież marnotrastwo papieru, energii i pracy ludzkiej. Już nie wspomnę o ilości bubli i dziadostwa na rynku. 
> 
> Jeżeli każdy będzie myślał tak jak ty, to za parę lat nie będzie gdzie żyć na tej planecie.

 

Parafrazując: "jakież marnotrawstwo przepustowości łącza, czasu, energii i pracy ludzkiej". Piszesz, bo uważasz, że to coś da. Inni składaliby książki, bo uważaliby, że będą one lepsze od tych, co już są na rynku. Jak się nie sprzeda, to ich problem, w końcu wydają je za własne pieniądze.

I pamiętaj, nigdy nie kupuj samochodu, jeżdżenie komunikacją miejską ma same zalety: oszczędzasz środowisko, pieniądze (bilety są dużo tańsze niż paliwo) i dajesz pracę kierowcom autobusów i tramwajów. Same zyski.

 *Quote:*   

> To jest właśnie problem, że kształci się coraz więcej darmozjadów (czyt. ekonomistów), którzy zakładają, że świat jest z gumy i każdą ilość towaru (nie ważne jak badziewnego) się upchnie, którzy patrzą gdzie i na kim zrobić oszczędności. Efekt jest taki, że jakość produktów jest coraz gorsza, jest ich coraz więcej, a społeczeństow coraz biedniejsze. System jako całość nie zdaje egzaminu.

 

Wbrew pozorom system popytu i podaży jest bardzo prosty, ale nie chce mi się tego tłumaczyć. Twój problem polega na tym, że widzisz tylko rzeczy, które się nie sprawdziły, a postęp w technice to przede wszystkim metoda prób i błędów. Twierdzenie, że należy produkować tylko najlepsze rzeczy (np. podręczniki), to czystej wody komunizm. Tak jak się produkuje tanie samochody dla mnie zamożnych i luksusowe dla bogaczy, tak równie dobrze można drukować tańsze i droższe podręczniki (gorszy papier, inna zawartość, inne przedstawienie wydarzeń historycznych, mniej ilustracji czy cokolwiek innego). Ale nie w komuniźmie. O nie! Musi być jeden podręcznik i wszyscy muszą z niego korzystać.

 *Quote:*   

> Dlatego są ogólniaki, technika, oraz zawodówki. Jak ktoś jest mniej zdolny (a najczęściej nie ma ochoty się uczyć) to zawsze może wybrać tę ostatnią. Nie ma problemu.

 

A dlaczego np. nie ogólniaki o rozbudowanym programie nauczania i takie z programem uproszczonym? Do każdego można_by dostosować podręcznik, a nie wszyscy mają takie same, tylko opuszczają ewentualnie jakeiś fragmenty.

 *Quote:*   

> Natomiast co do problemu równania do najgorszych to tutaj jest pole do popisu dla nauczyciela, jeżeli nauczycielowi się chce, to da się zrobić (wiem o czym mówię, bo sam tak miałem na wybranych przedmiotach w podstawówce, a było to dosyć dawno i jeszcze za komuny).

 

Oczywiście, że tak, ale ktoś, kto "gorzej kojarzy" na ogół powinien uczyć się z innego podręcznika, w którym wiedza jest przekazana w inny sposób. To tak jakby ktoś o przeciętnym IQ miał przeczytać i zrozumieć kodeks cywilny. Nauczyć się na pamięć może niemal każdy, ale do zrozumienia wymagany jest trochę wyższy poziom inteligencji.

 *Quote:*   

> Poziom nauczania w USA jest bardzo niski, zatem wcale mnie to nie dziwi. Ale czy to ma oznaczać, że mamy do nich wyrównać?

 

Jasne, że nie, ale równamy, m.in. dlatego, że program nauczania jest dla wszystkich taki sam, więc dostosowuje się do najgorszych, żeby każdy miał szansę pozdawać egzaminy.

 *Quote:*   

> Czyżbyśmy nie mieli własnych tradycji i lepszych metod, że koniecznie musimy czerpać od tych najgorszych?

 

To była tylko ilustracja pewnego procesu.

Mnie zmroziła kiedyś informacja, że po podstawówkach łaziły baby z urzędu skarbowego i opowiadały dzieciom z bodajże 4. klasy, że płacenie podatków to zaszczyt i honor, bo z nich mamy "darmowe" szpitale, przychodznie, "darmową" edukację itp. Rysowały drzewo, których korzeniami były podatki VAT, PIT, CIT, a owocami budynki szpitali, szkoły i takie tam. Taka indoktrynacja zachodzi tez na poziomie nauczania - wszyscy uczą się tego samego, z tych samych podręczników, nawet szkoły prywatne muszą realizacować program nauczania narzucony przez MEN. Programy są dodatkowo tak przeładowane (niepotrzebnymi bzdetami), że nie ma czasu na przyswajanie bardziej pożytecznej wiedzy. Niedaleko nam do Ameryki.

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Niestety w dzisiejszych czasach ciężko zabłysnąć w nauce bez pieniędzy - większość rzeczy, które można zauważyć gołym okiem została już zauważona - do innych potrzeba cholernie drogiego sprzętu.

 

Zdaje się, że niedawno Polscy robili furorę niebieskim laserem (przynajmniej w mediach), więc kasa to nie wszystko.

Zaś w USA nagrody zdobywają raczej emigranci, którzy tam się przenieśli właśnie za kasa i możliwościami. Rdzenni amerykanie średniacy, a paru geniuszy to Polska też miała.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mirekm

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Parafrazując: "jakież marnotrawstwo przepustowości łącza, czasu, energii i pracy ludzkiej". Piszesz, bo uważasz, że to coś da. Inni składaliby książki, bo uważaliby, że będą one lepsze od tych, co już są na rynku. Jak się nie sprzeda, to ich problem, w końcu wydają je za własne pieniądze.

 

Widzisz na problem podręczników patrzysz jednostronnie. Wg Ciebie jest to tylko problem wydawców, ale tutaj wchodzi w grę jak wszędzie gruba kasa. Ktoś z jakiegoś powodu zatwierdził akurat te podręczniki (czyżby tylko dlatego, że mają ładne obrazki?) i sam proces zatwierdzania jest korupcjogenny. W przypadku wolnych podręczników nie ma tego problemu, panowie ministrowie, czy recenzenci oczywiście nie zarobią na boku, ale za to każdy może sobie je wydrukować (może to zrobić również dowolne wydawnictwo, nawet z własnymi obrazkami jeżeli taka ich wola). 

Inna sprawa, czy ktokolwiek gdziekolwiek napisał, że takie wolne podręczniki będą powodowały powstanie jednego i tylko jednego programu nauczania? Wolan droga, może powstać kilka alternatywnych programów do wyboru do koloru i niech nauczyciel sobie wubierze ten, który mu pasuje (tak jak w OS, nie pofoba ci się ubuntu, zawsze możesz sobie gentoo wyklikać  :Wink:  na przykład).

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> I pamiętaj, nigdy nie kupuj samochodu, jeżdżenie komunikacją miejską ma same zalety: oszczędzasz środowisko, pieniądze (bilety są dużo tańsze niż paliwo) i dajesz pracę kierowcom autobusów i tramwajów. Same zyski.

 

Jeżeli pracujesz/uczysz się w miejscu zamieszkania +- powiedzmy 10km to nie ma problemu, ale co jeżeli pracujesz powiedzmy 1000 lub 10 000km od miejsca zamieszkania? wtedy chcąc nie chcąc korzystasz z samochodu/samolotu. Nie każdy ma taki komfort, że może sobie tramwajem do pracy/szkoły dojeżdżać.

 *Quote:*   

> A dlaczego np. nie ogólniaki o rozbudowanym programie nauczania i takie z programem uproszczonym? Do każdego możnaby dostosować podręcznik, a nie wszyscy mają takie same, tylko opuszczają ewentualnie jakeiś fragmenty.

 

A po jaką cholerę ogólniaki z uproszczonym programem? Czy uważasz, że jeśli ktoś ma problemy z przyswajaniem podstawowej wiedzy to będzie się chciał dalej uczyć? Po takim ogólniaku on będzie dalej nikim (czyt. człowiekiem bez zawodu) i co dalej? Przecież on nie ma chęci/umiejętności do dalszej nauki. Więc w jakim celu?

 *Quote:*   

> Oczywiście, że tak, ale ktoś, kto "gorzej kojarzy" na ogół powinien uczyć się z innego podręcznika, w którym wiedza jest przekazana w inny sposób. To tak jakby ktoś o przeciętnym IQ miał przeczytać i zrozumieć kodeks cywilny. Nauczyć się na pamięć może niemal każdy, ale do zrozumienia wymagany jest trochę wyższy poziom inteligencji.

 

To w tym punkcie się zgadzamy, są szkoły specjalne i inne, są ogólniaki (mające dać wiedzę ogólną przed podjęciem dalszej nauki), technika (mające dać zawód i możliwość dlaszego kształcenia) i są też zawodówki, po których absolwenci idą do pracy.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Poziom nauczania w USA jest bardzo niski, zatem wcale mnie to nie dziwi. Ale czy to ma oznaczać, że mamy do nich wyrównać? 
> 
> Jasne, że nie, ale równamy, m.in. dlatego, że program nauczania jest dla wszystkich taki sam, więc dostosowuje się do najgorszych, żeby każdy miał szansę pozdawać egzaminy.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Niestety w dzisiejszych czasach ciężko zabłysnąć w nauce bez pieniędzy - większość rzeczy, które można zauważyć gołym okiem została już zauważona - do innych potrzeba cholernie drogiego sprzętu. 
> 
> Zdaje się, że niedawno Polscy robili furorę niebieskim laserem (przynajmniej w mediach), więc kasa to nie wszystko.
> ...

 

To samo chciałem napisać, tyle, że nie emigranci, a imigranci.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Niestety w dzisiejszych czasach ciężko zabłysnąć w nauce bez pieniędzy - większość rzeczy, które można zauważyć gołym okiem została już zauważona - do innych potrzeba cholernie drogiego sprzętu. 
> 
> Zdaje się, że niedawno Polscy robili furorę niebieskim laserem (przynajmniej w mediach), więc kasa to nie wszystko.
> 
> Zaś w USA nagrody zdobywają raczej emigranci, którzy tam się przenieśli właśnie za kasa i możliwościami. Rdzenni amerykanie średniacy, a paru geniuszy to Polska też miała.

 Paru osobom uda się zawsze przebić i chwała im za ich upór. Skoro już poruszyliśmy temat niebieskiego lasera, to czy nie jest to Blu-Ray?   :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

 *mirekm wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   
> 
>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Niestety w dzisiejszych czasach ciężko zabłysnąć w nauce bez pieniędzy - większość rzeczy, które można zauważyć gołym okiem została już zauważona - do innych potrzeba cholernie drogiego sprzętu. 
> 
> Zdaje się, że niedawno Polscy robili furorę niebieskim laserem (przynajmniej w mediach), więc kasa to nie wszystko.
> ...

 

wydaje mi sie ze rdzenni amerykanie raczej nie blyszcza, z tego wzgledu, ze prawie wszyscy nie zyja. przeciez cala ameryka sklada sie z emigrantow, wiec stwierdzenie ze ci co cos wymyslili to emigranci jest glupota.

----------

## 13Homer

 *mirekm wrote:*   

> Widzisz na problem podręczników patrzysz jednostronnie.[...]

 

Istnienie wolnych podręczników mi w ogóle nie przeszkadza (nie wiem, czy już są, czy jeszcze nie, i nawet mnie to nie interesuje). Odnosiłem się do tego, że najwyraźniej nie chcesz, żeby ludzie wydawali za dużo podręczników. Moim zdaniem niech wydają tyle, ile chcą, ryzykują własnymi pieniędzmi. Jak ich stać, to proszę bardzo. Kwestie środowiskowe mało mnie interesują.

 *Quote:*   

> Jeżeli pracujesz/uczysz się w miejscu zamieszkania +- powiedzmy 10km to nie ma problemu, ale co jeżeli pracujesz powiedzmy 1000 lub 10 000km od miejsca zamieszkania? wtedy chcąc nie chcąc korzystasz z samochodu/samolotu. Nie każdy ma taki komfort, że może sobie tramwajem do pracy/szkoły dojeżdżać.

 

To była ironia w odpowiedzi na twoje stwierdzenie, że za dużo podręczników, to bezsensowne zużywanie papieru, marnowanie czasu i energii ludzi itp. Jak kogoś stać na papier i na to, żeby kogoś zatrudnić przy składaniu czy korekcie tesktu, to dlaczego mu tego zabraniać?

 *Quote:*   

> A po jaką cholerę ogólniaki z uproszczonym programem? Czy uważasz, że jeśli ktoś ma problemy z przyswajaniem podstawowej wiedzy to będzie się chciał dalej uczyć? Po takim ogólniaku on będzie dalej nikim (czyt. człowiekiem bez zawodu) i co dalej? Przecież on nie ma chęci/umiejętności do dalszej nauki. Więc w jakim celu?

 

Słuszna uwaga, można nawet pójść dalej: zamiast szkół podstawowych, gimnazjów, średnich i wyższych wystarczyłoby "legitymować się" latami nauki: "uczyłem się 7/10/14 lat".

Generalnie chodziło mi bardziej o różnicę typu Uniwersytet Łódzki vs Princeton. To i to uniwersytet, ale jednak się różnią (przykład nienajlepszy, ale ilustracja dobra). Licea też mogą się różnić na podobnej zasadzie.

 *Quote:*   

> To samo chciałem napisać, tyle, że nie emigranci, a imigranci.

 

Racja, patrzyłem z drugiej strony.

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> wydaje mi sie ze rdzenni amerykanie raczej nie blyszcza, z tego wzgledu, ze prawie wszyscy nie zyja. przeciez cala ameryka sklada sie z emigrantow, wiec stwierdzenie ze ci co cos wymyslili to emigranci jest glupota.

 

Patrząc literalnie, to wszyscyśmy wyemigrowali z wody. Użyłem "rdzenny" w znaczeniu "tutaj urodzony".

----------

## kruczek1

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> beda to zwykle pliki tekstowe wydrukowane na srednej jakosci drukarce i skserowane 100 razy na kiepskim kserze

 

Nie do końca. Wolne podręczniki będą mogły wydawać wydawnictwa po kosztach z niewielką prowizją - wtedy będziemy mogli sobie drukować sami podręczniki, albo kupić za o wiele mniejsze pieniądze wersję książkową.

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> przeciez to caly sztab ludzi. jak oni by sie w ogole dogadali na odleglosc. 

 

Popatrz na tworzenie wolnego oprogramowania - często to też wielki sztab ludzi, odległych od siebie o setki kilometrów. A jakoś się dogadują. 

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> nie mowiac juz o problemie grafikow. przeciez tylko idiota chcial by tworzyc grafiki za darmo. nie mowiac juz ze potrzebna by byla korekta, bo przeciez te 100-1000 ludzi przegladajacy ksiazke moze nie zauwazyc wszystkich bledow, wiec koniecznie trzeba zatrudnic czlowieka od sprawdzania bledow. wiadomo przeciez ze tacy kosztuja mnostwo kasy, bo kto by chcial to robic za darmo.

 

Oj nie do końca - wikipedia ma duże zbiory grafiki stworzonej za darmo przez wolontariuszy. Sam chętnie bym pomógł. Korekta jeżeli nie znalazła by się darmowa, to łączny koszt wydania wolnego podręcznika i tak będzie niższy - przecież wydawnictwa też płacą za korektę.

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> a w dodatku poprawa takich bledow w przypadku wolnych ksiazek musiala by byc bardzo klopotliwa.

 

Wg mnie poprawa błędów będzie łatwiejsza - każdy kto znajdzie błąd będzie mógł zgłosić poprawkę. Ponownie porównuję z oprogramowaniem open source.

Co do kwestii jednego podręcznika dla wszystkich - to zły pomysł. Niech szkoły i nauczyciele wybierają to, co uważają za najlepsze. Zresztą już teraz w liceach zdarza się tak, że jedna klasa ma kilka różnych podręczników - dla tych co zdają maturę z danego przedmiotu, dla tych co zdają go na poziomie podstawowym, dla tych co chcą jeszcze wziąć udział w Olimpiadzie i dla tych, którzy chcą zdobyć wiedzę podstawową z danej dziedziny i nie planują z nią dalszej przyszłości.

EDIT: Co do tematu: wolne podręczniki nie są pomysłem PO, zdania członków tego ugrupowania są podzielone. Po prostu oni zainteresowali się tym tematem. Dodam jeszcze że na http://pl.wikibooks.org są już szkice i zarysy pierwszych wolnych podręczniku. Polecam obejrzenie polecanych tytułów - niektóre już teraz dają nadzieje na wysoką jakość: zawierają obrazki, szkice, wykresy, przykłady i zadania.

----------

## wodzik

@kruczek1: jedno slowo. IRONIA

----------

## kruczek1

Przeczytałem Twój post jeszcze raz i wstyd że tego nie zauważyłem. Dyskusja była trochę długo i jakoś nie zapamiętałem dokładnie treści pierwszej wiadomości, tylko wyrywkowo.  :Sad: 

----------

## cinek810

Wolne podręczniki są jak najbardziej ok. Jeśli tylko znajdą się ludzie którzy będą chcili je tak po prostu napisać, to nie może być żaden projekt rządowy.

To jest kompletny absurd, paranoja, centralne planowanie /etc.

Myślę, że takie podręczniki są w sieci dostępne, nawet to wiem bo z nich korzystam, nie dotyczą one jednak nauki czytania, pisania, dodawania, a nawet wstępnych kursów z fizyki czy matematyki. Taki podręcznik w praktyce musi dotykać sfery w które wydanie papierowe miałoby zbyt małą grupę odbiorców, w przciwnym wypadku podręcznik tzw. wolny wcale nie musi być tańszy. Przecież też muszę go sobie wydrukować, najlepiejbyłoby jakoś zszyć, obłożyć, żeby choć troche mi posłużył.. 

Wolne podręczniki po prostu również muszą konkurować na rynku z podręcznikami z księgarni. Nie ma innego wyjścia, tylko wtedy będą miały odpowiedni poziom. Oczywiście mogą jak pisałem znaleść swoją niszę i nie konkurować :) wtedy są jaknajbardziej potrzebne.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Poe

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> . Przecież też muszę go sobie wydrukować, najlepiejbyłoby jakoś zszyć, obłożyć, żeby choć troche mi posłużył.. 
> 
> 

 

na ksero kolo mojej szkoly bindowanie kosztuje 5zł, także to nie dużo, a nic sie nie rozlatuje, trzyma sie w kupie i nie rwie, takze nawet jezeli caly podrecznik mialby mnie kosztować 10zł, to to i tak jest nic w porównaniu z 30-50zł...

----------

## cinek810

no.. ale w artykule o ktorym mowa w piewszym poscie, jest sugestia, ze takie podreczniki kosztowalyby 10 razy mniej- to nie prawda.

----------

## Poe

no tak, 10x to przesada, ale sadze, ze nawet jakby kosztowały 50% mniej, to juz byłoby dobrze.

----------

## cinek810

ehh jeśli książka będzie kosztowała jak powiedziałes 10 zł. to.. okaże się, że ksiązki niektóre kosztuję teraz 8-9 złotych więcej, a są kolorowe, łatwnie wydrukowane ze sztywną okładką. Praktycznie jedyne ograniczenie jakie na cene można uzyskać, to likwidacja podatków na te książki :)

ort  

----------

## one_and_only

Z tego co mi wiadomo książki objęte są zerową stawką VAT. Nie tylko podręczniki, ale wszytkie książki.

----------

## Poe

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Z tego co mi wiadomo książki objęte są zerową stawką VAT. Nie tylko podręczniki, ale wszytkie książki.

 

ztcp od jakiegos czasu juz nie.. UE..

----------

